# Can I just copy settings from a calibrated set?



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This is a question that I see come up all the time. A user with a new set wants to get the most out of it and asks for someone to provide the optimal settings for their brand and model. Usually, there are folks who will provide their settings and there are also those who will point out that this does not result in a "proper" calibration. While this is true, it is also true that there are consistent trends in many settings that can, when understood for a specific display, result in improvements. It DOES require a familiarity with a specific display. It IS certainly better to educate oneself on how to properly adjust the controls and better yet to get a test disc and learn how to use it. Ultimately a profesisonal calibration will provide the most accurate results. Just copying settings may result in worse performance, but if you get the information from someone who understands the set, and keep the value of such settings in context, it may prove useful. Perhaps it is just a starting point, perhaps an end, depending on the priorities of the user. The best practice is obviously to learn how to properly calibrate the set. This simply may not be what many users are intersted in doing, however.


----------

